# HO Layout Track And Wire



## Whopper (Nov 18, 2016)

Previous Post: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=107825

Hello,
So today I got almost all of my first track together but it looks like it might be problematic because of the way I cut off excess and soldered the flex track. I only need to do two more pieces of track to connect it all. On another note I started wiring. Because I dont have a dcc controller yet im using a bachmann ez controller thing. This means I had to cut off the bachmann connector and solder on my own wires so now it looks sketchy. Hopefully it will have the needed juice for the track and that I dont mess anything up.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

If you post a close-up picture of your soldered track joints, you will probably get some feedback on how they look -- if that is what you want.


----------

